# Reflective Sidewall



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

Last night I saw a guy on the road with a reflective sidewall tire. Thought it was great since I have to ride home from work in the dark. Doing internet searches and only finding 700x28 as the smallest. I live in SoCal and don't really need a wider tire than my usual 700 x 23 or 25. Anyone seen anything that size? 

This place has some pretty cool designs but still too large. 

https://secure1.nexternal.com/share...usType=BtoC&Count1=356685817&Count2=273826241 

Thanks!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

pedaling pyrate said:


> Last night I saw a guy on the road with a reflective sidewall tire. Thought it was great since I have to ride home from work in the dark. Doing internet searches and only finding 700x28 as the smallest. I live in SoCal and don't really need a wider tire than my usual 700 x 23 or 25. Anyone seen anything that size?
> 
> This place has some pretty cool designs but still too large.
> 
> ...


Specialized makes a reflective sidewall Armadillo in a 25mm but no smaller. I have a set and they are just as durable as regular armadillos. Still ride like crap, but you can be seen and ride over all the broken glass you see. Vredenstein makes some as well, but I don't know how small. A few years back I saw some Schwalbe reflective tires, but haven't seen them for a while.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Conti GP4000s with reflective sidewall come in 700x25.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

pedaling pyrate said:


> This place has some pretty cool designs but still too large.
> 
> https://secure1.nexternal.com/share...usType=BtoC&Count1=356685817&Count2=273826241
> 
> Thanks!


I'm riding the Michelin TransWorld City in 700x28 which is the smallest size avail. I'm also in SoCal and like the beefy rubber with the reflecto.

and I like the funky tires that SweetSkinz makes! I saw some in a LBS and they're pretty wild (and wildly priced)

HW


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*Thanks for the options*

I will check these out!! 

Thanks for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tire Flys*

They screw on your valve stems (Schraeder valves) and really light up. They don't cost much, don't get dirty last a season or so and, let you use any tire you want.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*I have those...*

...well I should say the Radio Shack version which were only $4 (they don't seem to carry them anymore). They work great but only really when you are moving as they create that odd look of a revolving light. When stopped at a corner etc. I think something that reflects all on it's own would be a better enhancement (and don't say a spoke reflector! :mad2: ).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sidewall reflectors face the side, mostly*

IMO, that's not so useful, because they only add visibility when you're crossing the path of the driver. In that situation, they're either too early (because you'll be gone before the car gets to you), or too late. They can't hurt, but they might be of limited use. 

I think things that can be seen from front or back (or a slight angle) are more helpful. I use high-intensity reflective tape on the inside of my commuter's rims. I think it adds a lot of visibility from the rear especially.








https://www.identi-tape.com/hi-intensity.htm

I also put reflective stuff on most rear-facing surfaces of the commuter bike, including rear fender and rack. Reflective tape on all sides of the crankarms adds a lot of movement that signals "bicycle."

You can't have too many lights or reflectors, IMO.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Dec 2, 2004)

*Have lots of lights front and rear*

Niterider rear blinking light as well as the Serfas bar end blinkers. And a Niterider Classic up front. I've just had a couple calls where I thought side visiblity would have helped.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I think things that can be seen from front or back (or a slight angle) are more helpful. I use high-intensity reflective tape on the inside of my commuter's rims. I think it adds a lot of visibility from the rear especially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I do agree with you, the problem with reflective stuff is how flexible it is. The best reflective stuff I've seen is the 3M stuff used for road construction but can only use that on the thick bars on the bike (its very stiff) and some of the other high reflective stuff can peel itself off (used it on my semi-aero rims and lasted for a bit but stiff didn't bend well enough to stay).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You might want to check this stuff out*



enki42ea said:


> While I do agree with you, the problem with reflective stuff is how flexible it is. The best reflective stuff I've seen is the 3M stuff used for road construction but can only use that on the thick bars on the bike (its very stiff) and some of the other high reflective stuff can peel itself off (used it on my semi-aero rims and lasted for a bit but stiff didn't bend well enough to stay).


I've had some on my commuter rims for 2 years, in all kinds of weather, and it's still stuck. It bends quite easily, though of course compound curves (curving in 2 directions) are a problem for any non-stretchy material.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I've had some on my commuter rims for 2 years, in all kinds of weather, and it's still stuck. It bends quite easily, though of course compound curves (curving in 2 directions) are a problem for any non-stretchy material.


So can you stick it all the way around a cylinder thats around 1/4" in diameter without it trying to pull off and without having any overlap? (I'm thinking thats around the thickness of the tubes on my rack, maybe a bit thinner) So the adhehive is only holding it to that place and not really needed to hold the high degree of curve to the reflector.

Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Easily*



enki42ea said:


> So can you stick it all the way around a cylinder thats around 1/4" in diameter without it trying to pull off and without having any overlap?
> 
> Thanks


Whether it overlaps depends on how large you cut it, of course, but it will stick well (if you put it on a clean surface). I''ve got it on seat stays, rack stays, and other curved surfaces. It's quite thin and flexible, not at all stiff like the stuff you have apparently worked with.

I'll try to post a picture if I get a chance.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I use box type rims for my primary commuting wheelset. I have the hiviz yellow reflective dots on my rim. They are about 5/8" in diameter and have been on the front rim for two years. Co-workers who drive say that my wheels (without reflective sidewalls) look like glowing loops. Since they sit flat on the top of the rim, they offer good reflection from about 45 degrees on either side.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I'm riding the Michelin TransWorld City in 700x28 which is the smallest size avail. I'm also in SoCal and like the beefy rubber with the reflecto.
> 
> and I like the funky tires that SweetSkinz makes! I saw some in a LBS and they're pretty wild (and wildly priced)
> 
> HW


I run the 26x1.95? on my commuter.. after about 2 years worth - they do get dirty. The one tape has started to come off.. kind of hard to clean and get the reflective shine back.

The tires have a really "dead" feeling for me. I'm not sure I like the feel, and they are definitely more heavy than I am used to.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been using some 32c specialized infninitys on my crosscheck for a couple months. nice tires but a little fatter than what you're looking for. checking the S website I saw that specialized lists the all condition sport reflective tire in 23c and 25c widths, so that's maybe an option.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Another option is reflective tape. Have have some on a few spokes on my commute bike, and by wrapping them around the spokes they are little "flags" that will make rings of light. Other tape went other places.

I don't think they help much, but they don't hurt and will work with any tire or wheel configuration.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Stopped at a corner?*

I seldom stop and never for longer than I have to, especially at night.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks. The other question is what color to get. I mean white reflects the best, but isn't there some importance to giving the driver an idea of what direction I'm facing? (i.e. red in back) And then if I get blue I could match my frame's color so be able to apply more of it without making the bike look too weird during the day and hopefully stick make the bike reflective (its my only bike so use if for normal road riding too)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*colors*



enki42ea said:


> The other question is what color to get. I mean white reflects the best, but isn't there some importance to giving the driver an idea of what direction I'm facing? (i.e. red in back)


I've thought about that one, too, and I do have red tape on my rear fender. But I use mostly white (looks silver in daylight, actually), whatever the direction, because it's by far the brightest. I figure the red lights in back signal the direction adequately. I normally have 3 or 4 red taillights, some steady, some flashing. At the moment I have a small flasher low on the fender, a very bright multi-led (Cateye LD1000) on the back of the rack, another flasher on the back of the seat bag, and one more on the back of my helmet.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

For the frame - another option would be to use reflective clear paint over your current paint - Rust-Oleum and Krylon both make some. I'd suggest trying on a test piece first though as I don't have first hand knowledge on how transparent it is.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

bsaunder said:


> For the frame - another option would be to use reflective clear paint over your current paint - Rust-Oleum and Krylon both make some. I'd suggest trying on a test piece first though as I don't have first hand knowledge on how transparent it is.


Recent discussions have said that this paint is barely reflective and probably not worth the trouble.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't find anything here or on google of anyone who has used it from when I searched, only people thinking about using it.

So where did you find these users?


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

A different forum.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

JeffS said:


> A different forum.


Have a link? I found one forum saying it was a new product that may be good but no one tried it yet. And someone said a mountainbike race team used it but didn't know the name of the team or how well it worked


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-153761.html
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=45440&highlight=reflective

Seems like somewhat reflective but not much


----------

